# 5770 or 460 or 6850



## Andrius Rackauskas (Dec 9, 2010)

So lol... Im about to buy new card for christmas, now i have 3 cards in my mind, they all cost about the same, so these are the cards 5770,GTx460, and 6850. My pc specs:

Intel 2 quad CPU q6600 @2.40GHz
4gb ram
Windows 7  64bit
600W enermax PSU
and my current card 8600gt (  )

I play at 1400x900 res, mostly i play Heroes Of newerth, Battlefield bad company2, Call of duty: Black ops, Starcraft2, Team fortress2, and etc.

So wich card should i choose? im not planing on doing any sli or crossfire things or smth like that.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

Errr they don't cost the same.
5770 @ 7.8k
GTX 460 @ 10k
GTX 460 Cyclone @ 12.8k
HD6850 @ 11.5k

At 1400x900 a HD5670 would be enough. But you can for above Graphic cards.

In performance HD6850 is similar to GTX 460 and better than 5770.


----------



## Andrius Rackauskas (Dec 9, 2010)

well almost the same  and is 5670 better than 5770? i doubt 5670 would even run BO on max


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

No HD5670 is lesser than HD5770. And it can run Black Ops at max. If budget permits get HD6850 for futureproofing.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2010)

I agreed. HD 6850 is the best choice here.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 9, 2010)

for 1440x900 resolution, a HD5770 should be more than enough if you are not planning to add FullHD monitor in another year. Else go for HD6870 or HD6850


----------



## mitraark (Dec 9, 2010)

Get the 6850 , it will serve you well for a good few years/


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

I am running call of duty BO , Crysis, Assasin's creed 2, Battlefield bad company 2, Medal of honour 2010, lost planet 2,street fighter 4 ,F1 2010.. etc in my current radeon 5750 at high settings with 8x af and 4x aa @ 1600x900. There is absolutely no slowdown and hindrance in framerates.

So 5770 and 6850 will run them easily and maybe it at 1920x1080.


----------



## Andrius Rackauskas (Dec 9, 2010)

so ok, i can get 6850 "XFX HD6850 PCI-E 775M 1GB 2XDVI/DP/HDMI" for 241.60$ at my local shop should i take it ?  or get "MSI HD5770HAWK PCIE 1GB DDR5 DVI+HDMI+DP" for  202.49$ ?  what is better, if im not planing on upgrading my card again, for like 2-3 years? which card could run all those new games at my resolution (1440x900) the best?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

They are both good. How long they can still be good, no one can be sure. HD6850 will last longer than HD5770.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> HD6850 will last longer than HD5770.



yup it will.....


@OP: get HD6850 but from other brands like MSI,Sapphire & not from XFX....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

^
He looks like he's not in India. How is XFX in US etc?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 9, 2010)

@ *OP* - While getting your 6850 do remember to get a good PSU like Corsair/Seasonic..Is enermax a good,reputed brand?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

^
Yes its very good.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2010)

Andrius Rackauskas said:


> so ok, i can get 6850 "XFX HD6850 PCI-E 775M 1GB 2XDVI/DP/HDMI" for 241.60$ at my local shop should i take it ?  or get "MSI HD5770HAWK PCIE 1GB DDR5 DVI+HDMI+DP" for  202.49$ ?  what is better, if im not planing on upgrading my card again, for like 2-3 years? which card could run all those new games at my resolution (1440x900) the best?



FIRST OF ALL
is that PSU enough?
i've never heard of that brand before

if u wanna play games at 1440 *900 in future too
then go for HD 5770
it will handle all the upcoming games at ease

and if u may wanna go for higher resolution in future
then go for either GTX 460 1GB or HD 6850
the latter one has my vote


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes that PSU is around TX650W. Can easily sustain a load of 600W plus.

Costs around $150 = Rs 7500.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 10, 2010)

40$ only extra for the 6850 . gp for it.

Enermax is a good brand , i think they were the first to bring out a 1 KW PSU way back in 2006/


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 10, 2010)

Andrius Rackauskas said:


> so ok, i can get 6850 "XFX HD6850 PCI-E 775M 1GB 2XDVI/DP/HDMI" for 241.60$ at my local shop should i take it ?  or get "MSI HD5770HAWK PCIE 1GB DDR5 DVI+HDMI+DP" for  202.49$ ?  what is better, if im not planing on upgrading my card again, for like 2-3 years? which card could run all those new games at my resolution (1440x900) the best?



Speaking purely on personal experience..the 5770 HAWK is very good..at 875 mhz on stock i have played all of the games u've mentioned(except black ops) at 1080p and havn't experienced a lag at max settings..
My point is, its a very COOL(literally) card owing to the fact it has 2 huge fans..it is easily overclockable..i tested it at 895 mhz core and memory at 1250 mhz and it was stable.. 

The thing with a gfx card is No matter how much u spend on a good one it will be pretty outdated after a while..so i would say choose the 5770 as there is not much difference in the performance and at ur resolution both will give the same overall effect..even few years down the line...

Note: the 68** was launched to replace the 57** series..so 6850 and 5770 are quite similar in performance


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Note: the 68** was launched to replace the 57** series..


This is correct



> so 6850 and 5770 are quite similar in performance



This is not. HD6850 performs better than HD5850. Just behind HD5870.
And when you crossfire, it can beat HD5870 CF.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 10, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> This is correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AFAIK  6850 doesn't perform better than 5850 but 5850 is ahead of 6850 in all benchmarks. Even the 5850 takes the lead over 6870 in some tests.

Take a look at this and this

Go through all the tests


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 11, 2010)

^
Correct. I mixed up HD6850 and HD6870.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2010)

HD6850 would be the best bet and if Oced it will give performance of HD6870 stock.

BTW, get either MSI or gigabyte HD6850 - they have custom cooler and has lower temp when OCed compared to stock cooled HD6850.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 12, 2010)

is asus eah 6850 a good choice?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

^^ yes, Asus has a good reputation and its cards are very good from a build quality perspective. Go for the custom cooler cards like their formula series.


----------



## rgsilent (Dec 12, 2010)

460 would give you CUDA, PhysX and such additional features which will aid some games more. And there isn't much difference between 460 and 6850 so I'd recommend 460.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 12, 2010)

@vickybat
there is only 1 model from asus atm
Hell there aint any choice for 68xx series

Going by the reviews, asus eah seems to be a gud choice but is priced higher than msi and sapphire!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

@vishalg

Asus eah6850 directcu is a good model and has a nice custom cooler with heat pipes.
Asus claims it to be running 20c cooler than the refference design, and indeed it runs very cool and increases headroom for overclocking.

Check this

If its priced very high compared to msi and sapphire(i.e 6870 territory) then go for the other two options.


----------



## ghost_z (Dec 12, 2010)

imo take the gtx 460 hawk from msi if ur budget allows it comes close to the performance level of a stock gtx 470 and its highly overclockable.....
currently using it and am quite happy gives 40-50 avg fps in crysis with 16x aa
and all settings maxed out and its definety will beat any hd 6850 in the market...
it cost me around 13.5k in bangalore
and ur psu its crap just et a good psu from corsair(gs,vx,tx,hx series) either of these will suffice...


----------



## mitraark (Dec 12, 2010)

Why is everyone advising to avoid XFX ? Unfortunately most people stock XFX Cards only here in Kolkata , to be honest when i was a n00b , i though XFX meant Graohics Card 

 When ever i ask for brands like Sapphire , Zotac Palit , the dealer just says , we don;t stock those cheap brands 

What is the exact poblem in XFX ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ RMA and build quality :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...ating-xfx-graphic-card-warranty-resolved.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2010)

mitraark said:


> When ever i ask for brands like Sapphire , Zotac Palit , the dealer just says , we don;t stock those cheap brands


cheap???....sapphire is not cheap...when i quoted for sapphire it was costlier than Palit......& XFX is good brand...provided u dnt buy it frm Rashi.....
just read the above thread posted by topgear....



mitraark said:


> What is the exact poblem in XFX ?


No Problem....in latest cards....earlier it was like XFX8600GT was a stove machine......but its not mostly bought...may be due to general consesus in people....abt XFX being bad.....


----------

